# Catching Burbot at Flaming Gorge in the Summer??



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has had success catching Burbot at Flaming Gorge in the Summer? It sounds like some people do very well through the ice but what happens when the water warms? I've never caught a Burbot but would like to add them to my list of fish caught and help keep their numbers in check(if that is possible-doesn't sound to good) What is the best setup to use and do they give you any kind of fight?

Thanks,


----------

